

Peter Thiel Says Twitter ‘Horribly Mismanaged’ - lmg643
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-17/peter-thiel-says-twitter-horribly-mismanaged-.html

======
aytekin
I love this:

“Working my way through a giant bag of Doritos,” Costolo tweeted in an
exchange with early Twitter employee Jason Goldman. “I’ll catch up with you
later.”

PepsiCo Inc., whose Frito-Lay division sells Doritos, declined to comment.

